# No feathers on the top of cockatie's head!



## BirdsLover (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi, just as the title says so I've bought a new baby female cockatiel for the spare male and everything is ok but the only thing that i'm worrying for is that she doesn't has feather on the top of the head so i don't know if that's normal for 4 month old or not ? Please tell me!


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

Don't panic, it's perfectly normal for a lutino to have a bald spot under their crest


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

My Lutino hen Willow has a bald spot also, she is almost 7 months old. I'm assuming that she will always have it, but I don't mind..it just makes her even more adorable!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

My lutino female Candy also has it. It does not go away really. I think it's super cute though.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Rhea has one as well. It's usually the result of too many lutino to lutino breedings in the bird's background. I believe the pearl mutation intermixed with this also lends to a lack of feathering on the back of the head? Lutino's are supposed to be bred with birds split to lutino, instead of matching mutation to mutation, but this isn't usually what happens. It's the most common mutation to have a bald spot, and I believe after first feathering, it won't go away.


----------



## Double Trouble (Nov 24, 2013)

Badger my lutino also jas this bald spot. Its a genetics thing with this mutation in this species of bird and its normal 

I find the bald spot really cute and adorable haha

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BirdsLover (Nov 20, 2013)

hmm it looks a bit weird but it doesn't matter i will still love it, btw, thank you much for your answers


----------

